# The tallest Church?



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

The Chicago Methodist Church stands 173m above the streets of downtown.

But it stands on a 22 storey skyscraper, do you think this is the tallest? Or the traditional ULM?
This (173m)









or this?(161m)









Can someone post more pics of the Chicago one?


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

The Ulm Münster!


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

> A combination of a church and offices in one building
> The building is constructed as a 21 story office tower with an 8 story spire
> At the time of completion, the tower was the tallest building in Chicago and the second tallest in the world.
> It is still the tallest church in the world
> ...


They call it the tallets church, i don't agree. The church in Ulm in taller, because it's for 100% a church. The other is just a high-rise with a church on top.


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

Should BE UM ... 
as Central plaza's top is also a church 
with services on sunday ...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the traditional Ulm is the tallast, is 100% churche!!


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

This is a weird question, and a play on semantics. Do you mean highest, tallest?

Look at it in the sense of mountains. Everest, in the traditional sense is the world's highest mountain, 8,848 metres above sea level.

However, Mauna Kea in Hawaii, is 10,203 metres tall, but with a lot of it below sea level, thus is the tallest, but not the highest.

Yet, Chimborazo in Equador is only 6,267 metres above sea level yet is further away from the centre of the Earth (6,384,404 metres) than Everest (6,381,670 metres). This makes it the largest radius of the Earth.

All of this obviously pertains to the current time.

So, this church is neither the tallest (as that is measured from its base as a functional building) nor the highest (as there are many churches built on top of mountains far taller than any skyscraper).

So, no!


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

909 said:


> They call it the tallets church, i don't agree. The church in Ulm in taller, because it's for 100% a church. The other is just a high-rise with a church on top.


Exactly, like building a church on top of a mountain.

For example, a crypt underneath a church does not define part of its height, so why should a 22 storey building beneath one, or a mountan?


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

so the tallest church could be in La Paz therefore... 3600 metres over sea level


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

for me the highest is the church of the second pic. The first is too similar at a skyscraper.....


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Indeed, the time of both is counted...

In the start, the end of construction was expected for 2030, after 2023 now 2020.


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

This rather reminds me of all those "but do you count the spire/antenna/whatever if it's not an integral part of the structure??" debates... :laugh:

Since La Sagrada Familia isn't finished, and the church in Chicago IS on top of an office tower, and thus, if you're a purist in these matters, shouldn't count the tower's height, I'll go with Ulm (besides, I'm TOTALLY hooked on Gothic...) kay:


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

Ulm


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

Cliff said:


> The Chicago Methodist Church stands 173m above the streets of downtown.
> 
> But it stands on a 22 storey skyscraper, do you think this is the tallest? Or the traditional ULM?
> This (173m)
> ...



do the math man.. which one is bigger 173 or 161 it's simple


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

ejd03 said:


> do the math man.. which one is bigger 173 or 161 it's simple


okay, so compare the one in La Paz

3600 or 173, which is bigger?

Anywayz, the Chicago Methodist Church building is not just a chruch on top of a building, the skyscraper was contructed on church land by the church, it is a full building on its own.

Still, I would say Ulm

btw, why does the Sagrada Familia take so long?


----------



## JW (Dec 22, 2004)

The Ulm Münster is officially the tallest church in the world. The OLV church in Breda the most beautiful!! epper:epper:epper:


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

After the Cathedral of Our Lady in Antwerp ^^


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Ulm is the tallest!!


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

No question: it is Ulm Münster!


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

It is ULM MÜNSTER!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

lolololol


----------

